# What do you think of this?



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 29, 2006)

My 6 year old found this branch stub that I cut off some firewood at some point.I thought that it made a cool display base to photo a pen on. The pen is just a slimline in redheart with a BLO / Shellacwax finish. I don't have a photo booth / tent.. Just a piece of printer paper


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks great to me !![]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like a horse hoof[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 30, 2006)

It distracts from the subject.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm.. good point. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

doing the job you want it to is all that matters


----------

